# Bad Girls versus Nice Girls



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...seriously though -What do you think...?

:b


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I like bad girls, myself.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I like good girls, myself.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Haha. I like this thread so far.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

.


----------



## RedRascal (Dec 7, 2007)

Good


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice. Sometimes I think a chaotic/spontaneous women would be great, but I would want her to basicly be a nice person. Other times women who are more shy acting interest me(basicly the opposite). I'm a confused person lol


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice girls.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice for sure.


----------



## LoverBoy (May 9, 2007)

I like a combination of both
I love a party gurl who can keep me on my toes and take the initiative to set things up sometimes. Someone who takes risks and is willing to be risque and be fun. 
I love someone with a huge heart who will give of herself unconditionally when needed.
Someone you can just hold on to and talk and push each other to be better people. Someone to get a DEEP closeness to.


----------



## jay_walking (Sep 20, 2007)

I like a nice girl with a little bit of a naughty side when you get to know her.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I tend to go for sweet chics :yes


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I like bad girls but not that it matters because no one likes me.

I'd imagine that most guys wouldn't care, as long as they're "hot", the most important thing.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

I'll go either way as long as they are basically good people inside


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I like people I get along with. I don't only like one sort of personality.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

jay_walking said:


> I like a nice girl with a little bit of a naughty side when you get to know her.


 :ditto 
like that saying: a freak in bed and a lady in public...i always forget how that saying goes


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

outthere said:


> good girls go far bad guys
> bad girls go for _even badder_ guys
> enough said....


That's so true

I wish I was bad.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Bad girls are cool... :troll


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

BluOrchid said:


> Bad girls are cool... :troll


and are you a good girl or a bad girl?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

nubly said:


> BluOrchid said:
> 
> 
> > Bad girls are cool... :troll
> ...


Iamagoodgirlnow! :twisted haha


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

The only bad girls I've met were total whores.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

BluOrchid said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > BluOrchid said:
> ...


ooohh thatmeansyouusedtobeabadgirlthen!


----------



## JTenn (Jan 2, 2008)

nubly said:


> jay_walking said:
> 
> 
> > I like a nice girl with a little bit of a naughty side when you get to know her.
> ...


 Haha...you want "a lady in the street but a freak in the bed.''

Haha same here, but for a guy. Don't let your naughty side show unless we're alone...


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

nubly said:


> ooohh thatmeansyouusedtobeabadgirlthen!


haha. :stu I'm not a goody-goody and I'm certainly not a bad girl/ wh0re ^ *ahem* ^..
Iamagoodgirl who like to be bad once in awhile.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Guys don't care either way, as long as they're horny.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

BluOrchid said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > ooohh thatmeansyouusedtobeabadgirlthen!
> ...


ah ok. so sometimes youre like this :banana and other times youre like this :evil


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

nubly said:


> BluOrchid said:
> 
> 
> > nubly said:
> ...


Lol nubly.. 
:banana and once in a full moon transform :troll into this! :evil


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

sean88 said:


> Guys don't care either way, as long as they're horny.


... :lol I just have to say: that's the best response I've read so far!!!
Good on ya', Seannie!!

(Incidentally: I had originally written: "On ya, Sean!" as this is the Aussie way of saying "Good on ya". But I figured best not, since non-Aussies wouldn't be familiar enough with this expression, and given the topic it may sound a bit wrong.. :con ...I'll have to use it in a thread with a more neutral topic.

Speaking of Great Aussie expressions...
Another Aussie way of talking, is we add "ie" to peoples' names; e.g.: Shane Warne becomes "Warnie". And we also may put "azza" on the end; e.g.: Sharon becomes "Shazza" ...I love the way we talk!!! :clap .... t ) 
O.K. I let everyone get back to the original topic...


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

Firmly in the "nice girls" camp. I just wish nice girls liked nice guys. I think "nice guys" are the least sought-after group on the planet.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

vicente said:


> outthere said:
> 
> 
> > good girls go far bad guys
> ...


Eh, it still doesn't seem to attract them if you're a total loser. They like the appearance but not the reality of it.



Classified said:


> I like good girls, myself.


Yeah, same here, unless they use Dell laptops. I think at least one of those girls is bad, too.


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

i like nice girls. from past experience i don't really like being with girls who go out and get completely trashed or do drugs cos i just end up worrying about them all the time whenever they're out and i'm not there. this is completely hypocritical because i do exactly that (ie go out and get smashed or do drugs) but eh. go nice girls!


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

outthere said:


> You can be a guy and own your own home, earn over $75k, and still be seen a total loser. It's definitely the persona, because violent thugs with no money or education or respect for the law most times do better with women.


It's true... I need to start being violent and actively show my lack of respect for authority, I guess.

Wait, I'd still need to grow about 8", dye my hair a darker color, and wear contacts that make my eyes look brown.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

outthere said:


> Now we're talking! Also make up a story about doing time up in Sing Sing and Attica Prison and you'll be on your way.


Exactly.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

BluOrchid said:


> Lol nubly..
> :banana and once in a full moon transform :troll into this! :evil


Woowoowoow, that's nice to know......... :lol :lol :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I like nice people in general. I think someone who is "bad" is undesirable by definition alone.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

nice girls = the sexiest women on the planet! :mushy People that think otherwise are :eyes

I guess we should define bad girl. I would say one that you can't trust, treats you like dirt, has a nasty attitude much like a bad boy type.


----------

